# Horizontal Vs. Vertical Rotary Table Construction



## lindse34 (Oct 28, 2015)

What are the construction differences between a horizontal/vertical rotary table vs. a horizontal only table? I assume there are some sealing differences to keep lubricant in the gear case, but are there differences in construction to deal with different loading? 

The reason I ask is I have a cheap horizontal only 6 inch rotary table that I may flip vertical for positioning a work piece for some semi automated welding. If there are construction differences aside from sealing that would make this mechanically unsound, I will acquire a vertical rotary table for this job. The lubricant leaking out is not a major concern, but I am leaning toward getting a vertical rotary table anyway. Why waste a good excuse to buy more tools? Part of my question is just curiosity if someone has had them apart.

Regards,

Matt


----------



## Baithog (Oct 28, 2015)

My 6" horizontal table leaks, so it never has a full chamber of the lube. I mount it vertically to a cast iron angle. You will need to drill 2 holes in the base web of the table to mount it to the angle's slots.I mounted mine crank down to maximize clearance the bottom of the spindle. I have cut gears and slots and it has worked well. If I had a lot more money I would by a combination table. sorry if this is disjointed as I'm writing from the hospital and under the influence


----------



## hman (Oct 29, 2015)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 29, 2015)

My Tormach rotary table is actually a Phase II horizontal/vertical table.  There is no provision for sealing of the table and it leaks lube when used vertically.  Their advice is to not put as much lube in when using vertically.  Unfortunately, this does not prevent coolant from entering the gear box.  A major design flaw! My thought was to machine an O-ring gland and purchase some O-ring cord stock to  make a seal.  It's on the to-do list.

Bob


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 29, 2015)

I also have a 12" Enco horizontal/vertical RT purchased 25 yrs ago used.  It has no provision for lubrication and presumably uses grease rather than oil.  I have used it in horizontal and vertical orientations without any leakage.  I have never had it apart so I don't know if they used a seal under the table.

Bob


----------

